# 2 PCs miteinander verbinden - ganz einfach?



## the real intruder (15. März 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe ein Notebook, das unter Windows XP Home (SP2) läuft, sowie einen PC (ebenfalls Windows XP Home, aber KEIN SP2).
Diese beiden Rechner habe ich miteinander verbunden (100Mbit-Netzwerk).
IP-Adressen habe ich manuell vergeben:
(192.168.0.1 am Notebook und 192.168.0.2 am PC)
Unter Netzwerkverbindungen wird mir an beiden Rechnern eine hergestellte LAN-Verbindung angezeigt.
Auf beiden Rechnern ist "Gastkonto aktiv" aktiviert.
Am PC sehe ich unter Netzwerkumgebung die Arbeitsgruppe "Heimnetzwerk" mit Notebook und PC.
Klicke ich auf Notebook kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Sie können auf Notebook nicht zugreifen, weil Sie keine Rechte haben...blablabla..."
Am Notebook sehe ich die Arbeitsgruppe "Heimnetzwerk" ebenfalls. Hier kommt die Fehlermeldung aber schon, wenn ich nur die Arbeitsgruppe anklicke.
Wo kann jetzt der Fehler liegen?
Ordner habe ich freigegeben, Firewalls alle deaktiviert.
Internetverbindung oder Router etc. gibt es nicht.

Was vielleicht noch erwähnenswert ist:
Ich habe neulich versucht, XAMPP zu installieren (für apache server, http://www.xampp.de).
Am PC läuft er nicht. Wenn ich den localhost aufrufen will, versucht der PC eine Verbindung mit dem Internet aufzubauen. Am Notebook laufen XAMPP und Apache ohne Probleme.
Vielleicht ist das ein Hinweis auf irgendeine Ursache des Netzwerk-Problems...


----------



## uemit1981 (17. März 2005)

Existieren auf dem Notebook und dem PC verschiedene Administrator-Konten?


----------



## Timo Rickert (17. März 2005)

Das Problem lässt sich ganz einfach lösen !

 Du musst das Benutzerkonto mit dem du auf den anderen Rechner zugreifen willst auch auf dem Rechner hinterlegen. (gleicher Benutzer und Passwort) und dann funktioniert das.

   Gruß Timo


----------



## uemit1981 (17. März 2005)

darauf wollte ich hinaus 


			
				Timo Rickert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem lässt sich ganz einfach lösen !
> 
> Du musst das Benutzerkonto mit dem du auf den anderen Rechner zugreifen willst auch auf dem Rechner hinterlegen. (gleicher Benutzer und Passwort) und dann funktioniert das.
> 
> Gruß Timo


----------



## the real intruder (18. März 2005)

Timo Rickert hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Problem lässt sich ganz einfach lösen !
> 
> Du musst das Benutzerkonto mit dem du auf den anderen Rechner zugreifen willst auch auf dem Rechner hinterlegen. (gleicher Benutzer und Passwort) und dann funktioniert das.
> 
> Gruß Timo



Ich habe auf beiden Rechnern das Gastkonto aktiviert. Ist das der falsche Weg?


----------



## Timo Rickert (18. März 2005)

Du musst das Konto auf dem anderen PC anlegen mit dem du in dem moment darauf zugreifen willst !

  Beispiel:
 Du sitzt an PC1, bist mit Benutzername: "Test" und Paswort: "Test" angemeldet und willst an eine Freigabe an PC2. Dann musst du an PC2 den Benutzer Test mit dem Passwort Test einrichten und dann geht das! Der Benutzer muss auch an PC2 NICHT angemeldet sein, hauptsache er ist eingerichtet.

  Gruß Timo


----------



## the real intruder (18. März 2005)

Oh. OK, das werde ich heute abend mal testen.


----------



## the real intruder (20. März 2005)

Ok, das mit den Benutzerkonten hat nicht geholfen....
Das Problem scheint doch woanders zu liegen.
Leider bleibt mein PC auch hängen, sobald ich mich mit einem anderen Benutzernamen anmelde. Ich werde jetzt mal SP2 installieren, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## Timo Rickert (21. März 2005)

Wieso willst du dich denn mit einem anderen Benutzernamen anmelden?
 Dafür kannst du doch auch deinen vorhandenen Benutzernamen nehmen!
 Du musst doch einfach nur deinen Benutzernamen (und Passwort) auf dem anderen Rechner einrichten!

 Gruß Timo


----------



## the real intruder (21. März 2005)

Es funktioniert jetzt!

Ja, das habe ich jetzt auch gemerkt. Aber man muss ja alles mal ausprobieren.
Also ich habe zunächst auf dem PC auch SP2 installiert. Danach ging es immer noch nicht direkt. Dann habe ich einige Einstellungen geändert, Rechner neu gestartet, wieder etwas geändert, wieder neu gestartet.... Und irgendwann hat es plötzlich geklappt. Also ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, woran es gelegen hat. Der letzte Schritt war auf jeden Fall, die Gastkonten auf beiten Rechnern zu aktivieren (Ohne das geht es nicht, ich hatte sie zwischenzeitlich mal deaktiviert um zu sehen, was passiert).


----------

